# St Pauls, NC - Elane #34534 PTS 9/15



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11909593

Robseon Co AS

Elane #34534 LAST DAY IS 9/15








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump...hope she is still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing says LOST/FOUND, which is I think what they're marked when reclaimed. Doesn;t appear on the Adopted page with the ones that were adopted/rescued. WIll have to call tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

RECLAIMED


----------

